# Self Propelled Bale Baron



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Well they just uploaded a video of the new machine with its features.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks nice.....would have to go a whole lot slower in Bermuda grass  seems like higher flotation tires would be in order for ride quality.....


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I just noticed there is a whole write up about it on the home page of hay talk, 12mph field pickup speed and 30mph transport with 173hp. I'm afraid to hear the price tag on this beauty.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

1100 bales per hour, to me that is where all bundlers should be targeting! Could actually do some custom work.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Very impressive machine. At least one of our members has ran a prototype, hopefully he will chime in. So if a pull type NH Stackliner is 37k ish and a self propelled is 125k ish, I guess that would mean a pull type at 85k would translate to a self motivator around $260?

There are plenty of grain guys that could stroke that check out of petty cash after the last few years. If that 1100 hour figure is correct, this could be further commodification of one of the last sectors of farming that has thwarted BIG ag and left a little profit margin for the few of us who stuck with what many call idiot bricks.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm wondering what is better about a SP bale baron then just getting the kind you pull behind the baler? You still have to pick up the bundles from the field. So would a SP be that much of a time saver? Though in a small field not having the thing being pulled behind would be easier to get around with. I guess if you had two or three balers running and the SP could keep up with them that would make it more affordable then having 3 pull behind barons.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Wouldn't it be like the difference between SP swather and pull type?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Wouldn't it be like the difference between SP swather and pull type?


Not quite I don't think. You have to cut with one or the other. It just seems to me that in a big operation the SP bale baron would require another person driving it where pulling one behind the baler you don't.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The problem behind the baler is maybe 400 bales per hour max. with a bundler that cost 60-70k. Here where you only have 2-3 hours a day normally that you can bale, with about 20 or so possible baling days per year, the cost per bale is terrible. Add in buying a big tractor with PFC hydraulics to put in front of each baler and it doesn't make sense.

Here a 1100 bale an hour could be contracted single baler owning farmers, probably could handle 3 farms and zip between the jobs. Baler towed there is no way to do that here.

That said it will be way too expensive to actually use here. Too bad.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I would have to see 18.3 bales a minute to believe it......maybe, but I highly doubt it in real world conditions, impressive if it can do 800 in those conditions however...


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> I would have to see 18.3 bales a minute to believe it......maybe, but I highly doubt it in real world conditions, impressive if it can do 800 in those conditions however...


I agree. Let's just say the machine is capable of that witch would be a leap from their current claim. Can you imagine just driving it at that level? This is a question for Teslan, is it possible if the stackwagon never got full? I know when I ran a pull type I couldn't keep up to one baler even before it got full. Maybe on a level mile long field..... If rake tractor was on auto steer....3 [email protected] acre crop... operator under 30 years old...up tempo rap music on a loop...and a red bull in the cup holder.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Be sure to remember they are probably planning on 45lb bales @1100 baler an hr where the bandit claims 654/hr but @ a 65lb bale. Baron = 49,500lbs an hour and bandit = 42,510lbs an hr, not that much difference when broke down by tons an hour. 
I'm not sure what the unit will cost but im sure it will be somewhere around the cost of a new tractor and baron combined, maybe even a little less.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

[quote name="SVFHAY"

There are plenty of grain guys that could stroke that check out of petty cash after the last few years. If that 1100 hour figure is correct, this could be further commodification of one of the last sectors of farming that has thwarted BIG ag and left a little profit margin for the few of us who stuck with what many call idiot bricks.[/quote]

I can see your reasoning, but until we see major improvements in small square baler capacity, I think it will stay more of a niche market.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

OhioHay said:


> I can see your reasoning, but until we see major improvements in small square baler capacity, I think it will stay more of a niche market.


Maybe, but the 2 & 3 baler hitchs seem like the answer to capacity. I think weather risk has more to keep it a niche east of the miss.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> I agree. Let's just say the machine is capable of that witch would be a leap from their current claim. Can you imagine just driving it at that level? This is a question for Teslan, is it possible if the stackwagon never got full? I know when I ran a pull type I couldn't keep up to one baler even before it got full. Maybe on a level mile long field..... If rake tractor was on auto steer....3 [email protected] acre crop... operator under 30 years old...up tempo rap music on a loop...and a red bull in the cup holder.


I'm not entirely sure what you are asking, but a SP stacker usually can keep up with one baler for the most part here. But sometimes first cutting it might get behind. Also depends on how far one has to travel to unload. I do know a NH stacker couldn't go the 16 mph that this Bale Baron says it can in the field. It would destroy bales. I'm not quite sure how even the Bale Baron could go that fast. It would have to be really really really smooth fields.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Teslan said:


> I'm not entirely sure what you are asking, but a SP stacker usually can keep up with one baler for the most part here. But sometimes first cutting it might get behind. Also depends on how far one has to travel to unload. I do know a NH stacker couldn't go the 16 mph that this Bale Baron says it can in the field. It would destroy bales. I'm not quite sure how even the Bale Baron could go that fast. It would have to be really really really smooth fields.


The question is, is it possible to pick 1100/hr or 18.3/ minute? No traveling or unloading time counted.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've read the 160 bale sp wagons take 6 mins to load in perfect conditions. So if you had a way to run them non-stop that would be about 1600 bales an hour.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ain't no way ^^^^ the reason, there's no such thing as perfect conditions, it's a unicorn


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Years ago I thought I was doing pretty good at about 550/hr, but I had to load a pallet, so maybe I could've reached 650/hr.

Rodney


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> I've read the 160 bale sp wagons take 6 mins to load in perfect conditions. So if you had a way to run them non-stop that would be about 1600 bales an hour.


If you have a straight line of bales that are spaced perfectly for optimal speed of the machine I can sort of see loading it in 6 minutes. I know I have loaded drove 1/4 mile and unloaded in a barn in about 15 minutes. So that's 650 an hour like Rodney says he thinks he could do without the pallets. Although I've never been able to do more then 2 trips in a row at 15 minutes. Something always comes up to slow it down. Just like I'm sure with the bale baron something will come up to slow it down.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That's loading a pallet and roadsiding too, I'm just talking if the pickup was just running filling an infinite load capacity bale wagon because that's basically what a baron does, no roadsiding or stopping to dump. My numbers had I think 12 minute cycle roadsiding, 16-20 with a sub mile haul to barn.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> The question is, is it possible to pick 1100/hr or 18.3/ minute? No traveling or unloading time counted.


I think so. So long as no bales break, no bales flip or slid wrong on the tables, everything is straight in line and there is little turning and all bales are in the proper position to be picked up. Which is never going to happen as Somedevildog says.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Rodney R said:


> Years ago I thought I was doing pretty good at about 550/hr, but I had to load a pallet, so maybe I could've reached 650/hr.
> 
> Rodney


What's this years ago stuff? Young fella like yourself will likely set some new records yet. How does Toby Keith phrase it? "I ain't as good as once was...."

Anyway it's a lot of hay.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Teslan said:


> I think so. So long as no bales break, no bales flip or slid wrong on the tables, everything is straight in line and there is little turning and all bales are in the proper position to be picked up. Which is never going to happen as Somedevildog says.


You forgot an on board toliet so you dont have to stop when nature calls.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I did a little thinking last night as I couldn't sleep, 1200 bales an hour is a bale every 3 secs. My old Henry bale loader can pickup a bale every 2 seconds or better.

The trouble is turning at the ends, backing broken bales out as there is no reverse like the baron and the big thing, getting rid of the hay that accumulates coming out the top!


----------



## northernhaygal (Aug 16, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> Very impressive machine. At least one of our members has ran a prototype, hopefully he will chime in. So if a pull type NH Stackliner is 37k ish and a self propelled is 125k ish, I guess that would mean a pull type at 85k would translate to a self motivator around $260?
> 
> There are plenty of grain guys that could stroke that check out of petty cash after the last few years. If that 1100 hour figure is correct, this could be further commodification of one of the last sectors of farming that has thwarted BIG ag and left a little profit margin for the few of us who stuck with what many call idiot bricks.


You're awfully close! Price tag is $250k.

You must remember the 1100 bales/hr is at peak efficiency. As with any baling equipment you lose efficiency with turning at headlands or any such interruptions.

(BTW, maybe I should introduce myself... I work in the office here at Marcrest Mfg. My father is the owner and inventor of the Bale Baron.)


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk northernhaygal.....thanks for the heads up info and thanks to your father for being supportive of the site! Marcrest Mfg. has been on this site for quite a while. It's manufacturers like yourself that makes these type forums possible. And kudos for a great looking machine, much success in the future. Excellent videos on YouTube channel I might add.....Welcome!


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

SVF..... " I ain't as good as I once was" that says it all. The thing is.... as much as these little bale hurt my back (and they really do), I like them the best. I do think the SP has merit - I've heard pretty many bad tales about bundling units behind balers in conjunction with hills. And we have no shortage of hills or odd-shaped fields.

Rodney


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

northernhaygal said:


> You're awfully close! Price tag is $250k.
> You must remember the 1100 bales/hr is at peak efficiency. As with any baling equipment you lose efficiency with turning at headlands or any such interruptions.
> (BTW, maybe I should introduce myself... I work in the office here at Marcrest Mfg. My father is the owner and inventor of the Bale Baron.)


I should've been on the price is right.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Rodney R said:


> SVF..... " I ain't as good as I once was" that says it all. The thing is.... as much as these little bale hurt my back (and they really do), I like them the best. I do think the SP has merit - I've heard pretty many bad tales about bundling units behind balers in conjunction with hills. And we have no shortage of hills or odd-shaped fields.
> 
> Rodney


I hear ya on the feeling the years thing. I also have first hand knowledge on too many points of articulation on hillsides. Don't want to go there again.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> I hear ya on the feeling the years thing. I also have first hand *knowledge on too many points of articulation on hillsides. Don't want to go there again.*


ummmmm......yeah i'll second that.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Great looking machine, nice build! Which one of you guys are gonna buy one first?


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

If I ever hit the lottery I will, have a sp baron in the barn for sure!! There's no way I will ever have enough volume to have one, for those guys that do, you are living my dream lol! Some day I hope to get a refurbished bandit in the $35,000 range though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

northernhaygal said:


> (BTW, maybe I should introduce myself... I work in the office here at Marcrest Mfg. My father is the owner and inventor of the Bale Baron.)


Hmmmmm.....are you single?

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Now Mike....lest I spill the beans


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Now Mike....lest I spill the beans


Oh, I wasn't inquiring for myself.....I have two sons, neither whom are married yet. I have been told that they are handsome young men.

Can you special order those SP's in green Nothernhaygal? 

Regards, Mike


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Vol said:


> Oh, I wasn't inquiring for myself.....I have two sons, neither whom are married yet. I have been told that they are handsome young men.
> 
> Can you special order those SP's in green Nothernhaygal?
> 
> Regards, Mike


If that's your plan you better dress em in their best and beat feet to Louisville. The Baroness may accompany her dad and Farmer cline is already on route!


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey now I'm 29 and single. I've been told I clean up nice lol!!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> If that's your plan you better dress em in their best and beat feet to Louisville. The Baroness may accompany her dad and Farmer cline is already on route!


 I'm single as well.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks like this is turning into a FarmersOnly.com!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> I'm single as well.


Hayden....send us a report.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Lmao now that's funny


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

That's right Hayden. You should be walking the halls looking for Betsy Jibbon!


----------



## iflylow (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok, Im gonna be the arrogant American in the room. This thing looks like a friggin Zamboni. I know you Canadians love your hockey but this is ridiculous.

On a serious note, can they do longer than a 32" bale? It has always seemed like a gimmick to me when you have someone selling 32" bales for the same price as a 42" bale.

I will say the $250,000 is not out of line with what it should cost. Anything self propelled of this matter is going to be a quarter million. Now if they can make them as secure as a bale band-it to handle, they will have something! Every bale baron I have seen at a show, you can walk up and pull a bale out from under the twines. Maybe I just haven't run across a new enough model yet...?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Another new video!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the stacker at the end of the vid....wish I coulda seen more of it! Nice video tho, nice machine....wish I could write a check for one....probably wouldn't, lessen I won that powerball, then I might buy 4


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I like the stacker at the end of the vid....wish I coulda seen more of it! Nice video tho, nice machine....wish I could write a check for one....probably wouldn't, lessen I won that powerball, then I might buy 4


Nah you want a Milstak Self propelled stacker instead of a Stinger.  Both require large checks.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Nah you want a Milstak Self propelled stacker instead of a Stinger.  Both require large checks.


In that case, I'll continue using flatbeds and FEL . Looks neat tho, just seems a bit slow on long jaunts back to the barn......but I "like" the efficiency of it with a field at the barn or close-by.....


----------

